# GT: Playoffs - Game 2- Clippers vs. Denver 4/24



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
<center>Mon Apr 24, 2006
7:30 pm 
TV: TNT, FSN</center>
<center>




































Sam Cassell  / Cuttino Mobley / Quinton Ross / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Andre Miller / Greg Buckner / Carmelo Anthony / Francisco Elson / Marcus Camby


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

It'd be nice to get a solid commanding W before heading into Denver, though I expect the Nuggets to come out firing.

Is Q Ross starting for sure?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if the coach is insistent on starting Q, i say stick him to Andre miller and keep him from

driving to the damn hoop....Cuttino did a good job on Carmelo, but Carmelos is bound to have a


blowout game.....but the most important thing i noticed....HOW MUCH THE CLIPS LOST MOMENTUM


when LIVINGSTON and MAGGETTE came in ......... :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I think q should start if boykins plays. No one on the clippers other than ewing maybe is fast enough to guard boykins.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> I think q should start if boykins plays. No one on the clippers other than ewing maybe is fast enough to guard boykins.


True. Q did excellent on Boykins last night. I still think Boykins is playing hurt. He is playing with a broken bone in his hand.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> if the coach is insistent on starting Q, i say stick him to Andre miller and keep him from
> 
> driving to the damn hoop....Cuttino did a good job on Carmelo, but Carmelos is bound to have a
> 
> ...


Maggette hurts ball movement with his shaky ballhandling and non-imaginative passing. I saw him handling too much and not attacking the rim. 

Livingston is probably just scared. He seemed much more confident for those few minutes Cassell acted as off-guard.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think what is key in his game that the Clippers learned last game was Miller's penetration. Clippers need to figure out how to stop him from penetrating. I don't remember him making many outside shots, all his points game from the paint. If Dunleavy decides to keep Mobley on Carmelo you might see Ross on Miller and then Cassell on Buckner.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I'll repeat the same things I said before game one, because the Clips didn't address them in game one and it hurt them:



> Denver's backcourt can play some pretty good defense. Miller can drive pretty well and might do so often against Cassell. With Camby's ability to shoot the ball, Kaman will be drawn out where he is very ineffective and can't help defensively. Might even get him in foul trouble.
> 
> Clips should force Denver to shoot from the outside. Clippers hold an advantage inside with Martin and Najera coming back from injuries (or still dealing with them) and should rebound and deny the paint.
> 
> Stopping Carmelo is key. It has to start early, so Q Ross should start. Carmelo gets frustrated easily and takes himself out of games. Without Carmelo, Denver loses focus.


Though the Clippers did a pretty good job defensively in game one, I expect Camby and Martin to play a little better. Clips however need to dominate in the paint more. They should try to command the rebounding advantage. Clipper must play good team defense.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Defense!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

we got to smack em around more in the next game!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers need to come out and play like they played for about 2.5 quarters last game but this time for the entire game. The bench needs to find a way to play well.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I still think smacking them around is the best. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=261197



> Forward Vladimir Radmanovic suffered a sprained left wrist late in the fourth quarter in Game 1 and might not play tonight.
> 
> "Nothing is broken, but it's pretty painful," said Radmanovic, who underwent an X-ray exam that was negative. "I just can't really move it."
> 
> The three-point specialist, who landed awkwardly after a collision, wore an immobilizing splint on his wrist, received therapy and was scheduled to undergo acupuncture, team trainer Jasen Powell said.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Clips should be able to win without Radman. Radman is a lefty isn't he? So his shooting wrist is affected.... Maggette needs to step up!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We just need to get Melo' Frustrated and we win the game. Sic Singleton on him.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

universal! said:


> Clips should be able to win without Radman. Radman is a lefty isn't he? So his shooting wrist is affected.... Maggette needs to step up!


NOOO!! Radman shoots right handed. What are you talking about? Radman looks doubtful for tonight. THis just means more Mags and maybe some time for Waltahh even though Singleton should play before him.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i say the most important thing is an early lead and maintaining it ....


that will be crucial!!!!


i think once we get up we should be hard to beat ....


and if Shawn is not gonna give us atleast 5 pts on Offense , id be content with him 


playing some good D, and getting everyone some easy buckets...Corey he should shoot open shots..

**** it ..hahah ...but most important is he drive to the hoop and actually get the call not just 

throw his hands in the air and turn it over....Sam should give us an early lead....


MAN ITS JUST EXCITING AS The first game 

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damnit no Vlade  

the only good thing is Denver does not really shoots 3s so we dont have to make an absurd amount

to contend....and yeah i think James n Walta should split the time Vlade would have gotten

GO CLIPPERS!!!! *Walta played pretty good that last game he made acouple 3s!

CMON!!! GO CLIPPERS!! :banana:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

universal! said:


> Clips should be able to win without Radman. Radman is a lefty isn't he? So his shooting wrist is affected.... Maggette needs to step up!


This is the problem with bandwagon fans. Laker transplants need to learn about the other L.A. team quickly to prevent these types of problems (a lefty? Are you kiddin me?). Radmonovic's biggest problem is not his injured wrist, but the fact that he shaved off his Cancun brades. What happened to that look? He was great in Seattle with it! Little brades everywhere with pink and orange beads holding them together! He needs to take a lesson from Kaman and grow the hair back!

Game 1 was a very sloppy game. Carmelo really has not shown up for a playoff game in his career. His best game came in Game 5 against San Antonio last season. With the game all but over Melo started to play aggressive and drive the ball and post up. He dominated. If he chooses to not go after the ball in offensive sets and take jumpers all series and continues to double clutch and get his shots blocked by Brand then this series is OVER!

Huge game tonight! If the Clips hold serve on home court Denver may fold. Game 2 is very crucial for Denver...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

more on Vlad



> Vladimir Radmanovic: (Wrist) May Miss Monday's Game
> 
> RotoWire.com Staff - RotoWire.com
> Monday, April 24, 2006
> ...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah hahaha

Vlade should put those rubberbands or whatever in his hair

CLIPPER COLORS!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Sucks Vlade is out, but I am looking forward to seeing more minutes for Maggette and hopefully Singleton. If there is any series Singleton can be effective in, this is the one. When our reserves are in, Denver is going to try and run us off the court, and Singleton plays well in a fast paced game, because he is so active.

I really hope Maggs can turn it on tonight, becuase I would love to go up 2-0 on Denver and get Maggette back in the swing of things ASAP.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> I really hope Maggs can turn it on tonight, becuase I would love to go up 2-0 on Denver and get Maggette back in the swing of things ASAP.


Yeah, Maggette's play is going to determine how far we go in the playoffs more than anyone else. He's built for the playoffs: slasher who can put the opposing interior defenders in foul trouble and shoot close to 90% at the free throw line. 

His 3 point shooting has improved lately, if he can knock down about 2 or 3 of those and get to the free throw line a good 6 or 7 times, this series & the next won't even be close.

We could've scored much more than 89 points, but Livingston and Ross being so scared on offense allowed Denver to double up waaay too often. It might seem like sort of a weird match up, but Maggette would probably be able to defend Boykins pretty well, since he's quick too and if Denver tries to run, he's probably the most willing to take the charge.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What is interesting in Maggette's non-play last game is that I think it is corolated with the play of Patterson. Both players didn't play much and if I recall correctly they played both played at the same time. Might have been an instance that both coaches were waiting for the other to be played in order to play their own guy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

According to Clippers Confidential, Radman is a game time decision.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

This is a must win, we have to sweep this and hope the Suns and Lakers wear each other out.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Timmons said:


> This is the problem with bandwagon fans. Laker transplants need to learn about the other L.A. team quickly to prevent these types of problems (a lefty? Are you kiddin me?). Radmonovic's biggest problem is not his injured wrist, but the fact that he shaved off his Cancun brades.


*You sir take that insult back! I've only been a Clippers fan for 7-8 years, the season before they got Odom, which isn't a very long time, but in no way am I a bandwagon fan!!* 

I totally forgot which hand Radman shoots from, which is understandable since I haven't lived in the U.S. for nearly two years (from L.A. moved to Tokyo, now in Taipei), so it's rare that they show Clips games (NBA games for that matter). Watch whenever I can though. I was under the impression he shot from his left from watching him on the Sonics a few years back, but I guess I am wrong.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, and Kaman vs. Miller, Patterson, Anthony, Elson, and Camby


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby wins the tap.

Camby drives and scores.

Patterson fouls Cassell on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes both FT's.

Carmelo misses a jumper.

Cassell misses a jumper.

Carmelo drives and misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with a beatiful bank!

Miller misses but Elson gets it back.

Cassell fouls Camby, non-shooting.

Ross blocks Miller!

Cassell hits a long jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Carmelo.

Mobley drives and misses the layup but Kaman gets it for the easy tap in.

Miller hits a FT line jumper.

Brand with a nice jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby hits a jumper.

Ross with the jumper!

Miller drives and misses a layup.

Cassell to Kaman who gets fouled on the shot!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo has 2 fouls and he sits out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes 1 out of 2 FT's.

Miller drives and gets blocked by Kaman/Ross.

Mobley misses, Ross gets it and misses, but BRAND gets it, scores, and gets fouled.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up by 9.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Go clippers, keep it up, don't let the time out stop your momentum.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses the FT.

REFS BLEW IT! Cost Kaman a bucket.

Camby drives and gets fouled by Kaman on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman posts up and misses.

Ross stops the break!

Boykins misses a 3.

Mobley drives for the easy dunk!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby misses a long jumper.

Mobley banks on the break.

Camby hits a jumper.

Mobley to Brand for the score!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Steal by the Clippers.

Ross hits a open jumper.

Timeout taken by the Nuggets.

Clippers up 14.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

great all-around game by the Clips.


----------



## chickenwang (Apr 11, 2005)

Q Ross!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins misses but it goes back out to the Nuggets.

Bucker/Martin miss.

Offensive foul on Livingston.

Camby makes the miss.

Mobley scores nicely over Buckner.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner scores on the fast break.

Boykins fouls Livingston, non-shooting.

Cassell for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Johnson misses a 3.

Corey Maggette checks in.

Camby blocks Livingston.

Camby misses a jumper.

Mobley misses a jumper.

Boykins misses a jumper.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I hate these damn offensive rebounds! :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot.

McCarty suprisingly comes in.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Johnson and Boykins both miss a 3.

Brand makes a tough jumper!

Boykins gets fouled, non-shooting. Good foul by McCarty.

Boykins misses a 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 32
Nuggets 13

Perfect quarter by the Clippers! They did everything well. They played great defense in forcing the Nuggets to taking bad shots. As well they hit a lot of their shots. Keep up this intensity!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman to Maggette for 2!

Loose ball foul on Maggette.

Travel by Martin.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses a jumper.

Radman fouls Carmelo, non-shooting.

Carmelo misses twice and he picks up his 3rd foul!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Again offensive rebounds killing us! :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Maggette.

Offensive foul on Miller!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wow! big lead in the 2nd quarter....and Denver is getting frustrated.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman to Maggette for the explosive layup.

Boykins misses a jumper.

Livingston drives and scores!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout taken by the Nuggets.

Clippers up 25.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins finally hits a jumper.

Maggette gives the pump fake and draws the foul.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Boykins misses a layup but Evans gets it and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Evans makes both FT's.

Kaman gets stripped.

Camby misses an easy layup but Evans gets it and again gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

ARGH !!! :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Take care of the damn ball! :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Evans makes 1 out of 2.

Livingston gets stripped and then fouls Camby, shooting foul already.

Camby makes 1 out of 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on Miller.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley hits a nice jumper.

These refs calling everyting tonight.

Rebraca fouls Evans on the in bounds pass.

Evans makes 1 out of 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand posts up and misses.

Miller can't catch the Patterson pass, Clippers ball.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 20.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses a post up.

Miller drives and scores.

Offensive foul on Cassell.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby misses, Patterson gets it but Brand blocks him.

Cassell with his nice jumper.

Boo these refs are trying to make this close.

Mobley fouls Patteron.

Patterson makes 1 out of 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses in and out.

Johnson scores off of the miss.

Mobley and Cassell both miss a 3.

Foul on Ross.

Refs suck. :angel:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh yeah!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Patterson makes 1 out of 2.

Radman drives, scores, and gets fouled!!! Very nice.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman makes the FT.

Miller air balls an open shot.

Mobley drives and scores!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ahahah another foul, come on refs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Evans makes both FT's.

Mobley posts up and scores!

Miller drives and gets fouled.

Miller makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses a 3 but Brand gets it.

Ross for a jumper!

Air ball 3 by Boykins.

Mobley misses a 3.

Boykins makes a tough layup.

MObley for 3!!!!!!!!!!! AT THE BUZZER CLOSE TO MID COURT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

Cat 4 mvp!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 56
Nuggets 34

Despite all the fouls and FT's awarded to the Nuggets the Clippers hung in there. The intensity was a bit lacking in middle of the quarter but the Clippers stayed strong. Clippers are doing what they need to do.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses a jumper.

Carmelo scores quickly.

Brand loses the ball out of bounds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo makes another jumper.

Cassell drives and misses the layup.

Carmelo misses an open jumper.

Cassell misses but Brand gets it back, Brand gets fouled, non-shooting.

Another foul on Najera

Technical on Najera.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Foul on Najera.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes the FT.

Ross drives for the SWEET DUNK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Camby misses in and out.

Cassell misses a 3.

Boykins misses a jumper.

Mobley posts up and misses.

Boykins scors on the break.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Najera fouls Brand again.

Cassell misses a jumper.

Miller drives and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller makes both FT'.s

Boo these refs suck big time.

Who paid off the refs for the Nuggets?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo drives and hits a jumper.

Brand hits a jumper.

Carmelo drives adn scores.

Clipper take a timeout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses a jumper.

Camby misses.

Radman misses.

Denver takes a timeout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Boykins hits a 3.

Radman for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Haha another foul on the Clippers, on Ross.

Ross blocks Carmelo.

Cassell 'loses' the ball.

Radman rebounds!

Cassell with a jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lob to Johnson.

Blocking foul, OMG. A call that goes to the Clippers, non-shooting though.

Brand with a pull up jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with the steal.

Livingston drives, DUNKS, and gets fouled by Camby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston hits the FT.

Camby hits a long jumper.

Cassell misses a baseline jumper.

Radman with the steal.

Cassell misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with the steal.

Cassell with a pass off the back board to Brand for the DUNK!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout taken by the Clippers.

Clippers up 20.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller misses a layup, good rebound Radman.

Brand misses a bad shot, possibly got fouled, he thought so.

Refs award Carmelo a gimme, please Ross didn't touch him.

Ross gets called for the foul again.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Melo makes both FT's.

Brand misses, he got fouled but no call.

Evans gets the tip and gets fouled, surprising he gets the foul.

DSJKpfsdazlvsad
[s


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman drives and gets fouled on the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman makes 1 out of 2.

Carmelo air balls.

Singleton misses a long 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 75
Nuggets 59

Nuggets still getting way too many calls. Clippers need to hand tough though and keep doing what they have been doing when the Nuggets try to make a run.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo posts up and misses.

Maggette drives and scores!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Someone on the Nuggets misses.

Kaman with the nice spin move and score!

Boykins misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley drives and gets fouled by Evans on the shot.

Mobley makes 1 out of 2.

Boykins misses an easy runner.

Maggette hits a nice jumper!!!

Timeout taken by the Nuggets.

Clippers up 23.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner hits a 3.

Radman misses a 3.

Patterson misses a throw up.

Maggette misses.

Boykins misses.

Livingston travels.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner hits another 3.

MObley with the beatiful layup!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner misses a 3 in and out.

Kaman gets slapped and he will shoot 2.

Kaman makes 1 out of 2.

Maggette gets called for the loose ball foul on the missed FT.

Boykins to Najera for the easy layup.

Radman drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman makes 1 out of 2.

The fans are doiong the wave.

Camby hits a jumper.

Maggette misses a jumper.

Carmelo scores on the break.

Timeout by the Clippers.

Clippers up 15.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand steals it and Kaman scores!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner hits a 3.

Buckner fouls Cassell, non-shooting.

Carmelo fouls Brand, shooting.

Brand makes both FT's!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner turns it over.

Carmelo fouls Brand, Carmelo's 5th. 

Brand will shoot 2.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Donde esta el foul?

Boykins with an odd runner.

Brand with a monster jumper!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman picks up his 5th on a moving screen, non-shooting.

Carmelo drives and gets fouled on the layup.

Carmelo makes both FT's.

Mobley for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo drives and gets fouled on the layup.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 18.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We got to win this game!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carmelo makes 1 out of 2.

Brand misses as he throws up up to prevent a shot clock violation.

Buckner hits a 3.

Mobley misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Buckner misses 2 3's.

Singleton misses a 3.

Miller drives and gets fouled.

Miller makes both FT's.

Radman misses a 3 in and out.

Johnson AIR BALLS a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross posts up and Najera goal tends his shots.

All the starters are now in double figures!

Singleon fouls Boykins on a 3.

Boykins makes all 3 FT's.

GAME OVER!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 98
Nuggets 87

Outstanding game by the Clippers. Hats off to the team for a great win.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Great team win


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Did you hear that?

The sound of thosuands of people in denver killing themselves.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

serves all these stupid people right for saying "the nuggets will win, the clippers karma, for 'losing on purpose'" hahaha 



!! GO CLIPPERS


lets see....CUTTINO stepped up big time MADE SOME 3s!!!! and the Nuggets played horribly


which just made us better, I LOVE how we stopped their points in the paint for the most part

and they played so horrible cuz our D made them shoot shots and they were not making nothing!!!!

probably the biggest reason why i liked this game was becuz this game, when Livingston came in

and Corey, we maintained our huge lead, and the Livingston DunK!!! the things he can do when

he has confidence !!! and he takes it strong to the hoop!!!! Sam played great as well, 

im still hoping he busts out with a 30 or 20 point game on the road to really put a nail on the series

Chris played good enough for us to win handedly, but would have been better if he didnt get into

foul trouble, ELton played good enough too, Q , !!!! his points were big, he needs that confidence

going into the road those were shots he was knocking down early in the season, and i like how 

he took it to the hoop for that dunk!!!!

OVERALL GREAT GAME!!! D!!! did what we had to do , STOPPED THEIR STUFF in the paint 

GREAT D man im so happy!! hahahah :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!the best thing, whenever the Nuggets got close to cutting the margin the CLIPS

just scored on the other end to bring a quick end to any momentum    thats what they should 

do !!!

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I went to the game, and it was freaking awesome. I will say, though, that the refs turned a great game into a game that got very boring at times. They called foul on EVERYTHING. I thought there were supposed to be less foul calls in the playoffs! Anyway, some of the plays were the best I've ever seen at a game live!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

squeemu said:


> I went to the game, and it was freaking awesome. I will say, though, that the refs turned a great game into a game that got very boring at times. They called foul on EVERYTHING. I thought there were supposed to be less foul calls in the playoffs! Anyway, some of the plays were the best I've ever seen at a game live!


i was there too. i thought the game and experience was just perfect, even tho i was sitting in the nosebleed section. i expected the players to look like ants, but me and my friend got the middle section, so it only looked like we were playing nba live or something. nonetheless, it was absolutely worthwhile to go to this game. fun game to watch, great atmosphere, and loud as hell. 

and yes charles barkley, we clipper fans did do the wave. and it went around twice actually. great times for the clipper nation


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Only halfway there.... though I like what Dwyer from Sports Illustrated said:



> Even though the Nuggets had their chances late in Game 1, a sweep is looking more and more likely. Look for a dispirited Game 2 loss, a close defeat in Game 3 and one that gets away from them late in Game 4.


Game 3, like game 2 can be won in the first quarter. I don't see the Nugs being able to rally back if they fall into a pit. Taking game 3 will probably result in a sweep. Clips must keep the pressure on Denver.

Winning or losing this series is entirely in the Clipper's control.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice to see everyone on the team contribute for the win, and nice to see that Vlad was able to play.

SWEEP!

GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd also like to point out Ross' ten points. He couldn't miss! He kept hitting those baseline jumpers. Also, that play where he drove through two defenders for the pass and the dunk...dang, I didn't know he could do that!

It was nice to see him contribute on both defense AND offense.


----------

